

Provision up to 10,000 IOPS for Amazon RDS Database Instances - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/09/new-high-performance-provisioned-iops-amazon-rds.html

======
Yrlec
This should solve lots of scalability headaches for many companies! My gut
feeling is that the DB is the most common bottleneck for many web-services and
I/O is the most common bottleneck for the DB.

